# Substance Abuse Professional (SAP)



## agesim

Agradecería que me ayudarais a traducir "Substance Abuse Professional (SAP)".

"Profesional del Abuso de Sustancias Controladas" es lo primero que se me ocurre, pero parece referirse a un drogadicto experto.  Debe haber un término oficial en español, pero no doy con él.

Muchas gracias..


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Profesional en el tratamiento de adicciones (a sustancias controladas).

Es lo mejor que se me ocurre, aunque es un poco largo.


----------



## ordira

qué tal "profesional del campo del abuso de sustancias"?


----------



## la zarzamora

agesim said:


> Agradecería que me ayudarais a traducir "Substance Abuse Professional (SAP)".
> 
> "Profesional del Abuso de Sustancias Controladas" es lo primero que se me ocurre, pero parece referirse a un drogadicto experto. Debe haber un término oficial en español, pero no doy con él.
> 
> Muchas gracias..


 
No creo que se refiera a un drogadicto experto, a no ser que el contexto del término sea una comedia. Tiene que ser una persona que sabe de "substance abuse". Un profesional.
¿Por qué ponés "sustancias controladas"?


----------



## pecosita

Mi sugerencia es: Especialista en el abuso de estupefacientes.


----------



## agesim

Gracias a los dos.  Creo que me quedo con Profesional en el tratamiento de adicciones a sustancias controladas.  Es un poco largo, pero queda mejor dentro del contexto.

¡Gracias gracias!


----------



## la zarzamora

agesim said:


> Gracias a los dos. Creo que me quedo con Profesional en el tratamiento de adicciones a sustancias controladas. Es un poco largo, pero queda mejor dentro del contexto.
> 
> ¡Gracias gracias!


 
Insisto, ¿por qué querés poner "sustancias controladas"?


----------



## la zarzamora

pecosita said:


> Mi sugerencia es: Especialista en el abuso de estupefacientes.


 
Esta es la mejor opción.


----------



## agesim

Especialista me suena incluso mejor que "profesional". 
¡Gracias!


----------



## pecosita

*Substance abuse *y *controlled substances* son dos cosas diferentes.


----------



## agesim

la zarzamora:  usamos sustancias controladas en vez de sustancias porque así queda implícito que nos referimos a sustancias legalmente prohibidas, pero estupefacientes también está bien, depende del contexto.


----------



## pecosita

agesim.
Sustancias controlodas no precisamente quiere decir que son ilegales, se refiere a los medicamentos, mientras los estufefacientes son inhalantes, cocaina, marihuana, etc. 

No se a cual te refieres.


----------



## la zarzamora

pecosita said:


> agesim.
> Sustancias controlodas no precisamente quiere decir que son ilegales, se refiere a los medicamentos, mientras los estufefacientes son inhalantes, cocaina, marihuana, etc.
> 
> No se a cual te refieres.


 
Esta es mi duda también.


----------



## agesim

Vaya...  Tienes toda la razón, pecosita.  Gracias por la corrección.  No obstante creo que se refiere a sustancias controladas legales e ilegales.


----------

